# Fotomontagen



## Veränderung (6. Juni 2004)

Ein allgemeiner Thread über Fotomontagen (, den ich nicht über die Suche gefunden habe).
Macht jemand das professionell und macht es gegen Bezahlung auch für andere?
Welche "richtigen" (Fremder Kopf zum Körper etc) habt ihr so gemacht?


----------



## otherside (6. Juni 2004)

Hallo.
Ich hab mal 25 Leute(in Gruppen) von vorne und hinten fotografiert. Dann die Köpfe mit dem Gesicht nach vorne, auf die Körper von hinten montiert. War ne ziemlich friemelige aufgabe, es ging aber halbwegs. Sah auch lustig aus ^^

Aber das hab ich kostenlos gemacht, für Kollegen.(Eine Hand wäscht die Andere)

MFG


----------



## Veränderung (6. Juni 2004)

Hast du das Bild noch bzw. kann ich's mal sehen?


----------



## chrisbergr (7. Juni 2004)

MEinst du sowas wie im Anhang?
(Körper von Ryan Phillipe, Gesicht/Kopf von mir und Haare dank Backham bearbeitet)


----------



## otherside (7. Juni 2004)

Hallo.

Nein leider nicht. Wie gesagt hab ich für en Kollegen gemacht, und das Ergebnis war auch eher durchschnittlich. Hab die Bilder nicht mehr!

Sorry. MFG

edit// @ acid.rain sieht heftig gut aus!


----------



## Nina (7. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von acid.rain _
> *(Körper von Ryan Phillipe, Gesicht/Kopf von mir und Haare dank Backham bearbeitet) *



*hust* wenn das dein Gesicht ist, dann hätte es den Körper von Ryan Philipe aber garnicht mehr gebraucht  ...öhm und mal back to topic :

Ich hab zwar selber keine Fotomontagen aber ne ziemlich irre Seite 

Fotomontagen 

ein paar Bilder sehen echt super aus finde ich 


Liebe Grüße
Nina


----------



## Consti (7. Juni 2004)

Naja, ich find sie zwar nich besonders schöne (die meisten zumindest), aber Grafisch sind die ja 1A. Man sieht (fast) keine Übergänge und schmiererein - da sieht man mal, was man mit den Bildern alles anstellen kann


----------



## ShadowMan (7. Juni 2004)

Also ich find die Bilder klasse...Wobei manche echt unheimlich sind...der Bär mit dem Eulenkopf und den mega Augen 

Also wenn man sowas hinbekommt kann man schon ziemlich gut mit PS (oder womit das auch immer gemacht wurde...) umgehen.

Liebe Grüße,
Shadow ;-]

P.S. @ Veränderung: Für sowas ist wichtig zu wissen wie man Dinge freistellt und wie man mit dem Reperaturpinsel usw. umgeht. 
Deshalb würde ich mal in dieser Richtung schaun (googeln vielleicht) und ein paar Tutorials erarbeiten. 

Vorausgesetzt natürlich das du Lust hast es selbst zu machen...


----------



## chrisbergr (8. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von neotokyo _
> **hust* wenn das dein Gesicht ist, dann hätte es den Körper von Ryan Philipe aber garnicht mehr gebraucht  *


Wie soll ich das denn jetzt verstehen?  Den Körper hatte ich einfach genommen, weil ich absolut kein gescheites Bild von mir hatte wo mein Körper so drauf ist, dass ich was mit anfangen könnte.
BTW. Das Avatar ist auch mein Gesicht, sieht man nicht die Ähnlichkeit? Ok, so seh ich halt ungeschminkt aus


----------



## Nina (8. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von acid.rain _
> *Wie soll ich das denn jetzt verstehen?  *



Also, da macht man schonmal Komplimente und dann sowas ..tss  

Aber sag, der Ava ist auch selbstgemacht? Schaut aus wie direkt einem Cradle of Filth Video entsprungen  

LG
Nina


----------



## ShadowMan (8. Juni 2004)

Sieht mir eher danach aus:

>>> link <<< 

Aber ist auf jeden Fall gut geworden 

Liebe Grüße,
Shadow ;-]


----------



## Nina (8. Juni 2004)

Uah, Shadow, solche Links ..und ich bin grad beim Frühstück 

Aber echt spooky, ist auf jeden Fall n Bookmark wert. Wer weiß wozu man das nochmal gebrauchen kann..
und dabei arbeite ich jeden Morgen im Badezimmerspiegel nach dem gleichen Prinzip, ...nur rückwärts  

LG
Nina


----------



## chrisbergr (8. Juni 2004)

@neotokyo: K, dann bedanke ich mich mal für´s Kompliment.
@ShadowMan: Jup, hab das Tut in irgendeinem Thread gefunden und da ich sowas schon immer mal machen wolte, musste ich das natürlich gleich ausprobieren. Ist nen super Wallpaper bei entstanden, mit dem Tut kann man echt was anfangen. (Allerdings kann man´s noch mehr übertreiben, wie beschrieben  )

@Veränderung und somit mal wieder Back2Topic: Ich hab irgendwo noch zig Montagen, allerdings will ich jetzt nicht alle Posten, da hier bekanntlich kein Showroom ist. Bei Interesse einfach Mail an jey_g@hotmail.com  
Das wichtigste bei solchen Fotomanipulationen ist weniger dass der Übergang perfekt ist, sondern dass (bei Kopf auf Körper) der Farbton ziemlich der gleiche ist. Du kannst den Kopf so schön aut einen Körper setzen und alles so weichzeichnen, dass nicht auffällt, dass der Kopf nicht dazu gehört. Wenn das Gesicht einen anderen Farbton wie der Körper hat, erkennt man trotzdem sofort, dass es ein Fake ist.


----------



## layla (8. Juni 2004)

bei fotomontagen finde ich immer das problem sind die richtigen fotos. bzw das es von der größe und so zusammenpasst. wenn man vorher selber alles fotografiert gehts ja aber wenn man nicht die möglichkeit hat und mit bildern aus dem netz arbeiter muss man halt oft lange suchen.
was ich mal wissen wollte in einer page vor ca 4-5 monaten waren so werbeplakate drinnen. dabei war eines von einem igel der hatte so einen scheitel bei seinen stacheln wie macht man sowas? da ware noch ein paar mehr ich kanns ja vielleicht mal einscannen.


----------

